# ClipArtBoom.com Offers New Monogram Mini Pack



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

From anchors to apples and megaphones to mustaches, the recently released Monogram Mini Pack from ClipArtBoom.com has the vector art you need to take monograms to a new level of customer appeal. The new offering makes it easy to tailor monograms to clients’ interests while streamlining the design process to provide a professional look and give your company an edge in the market.

The Monogram Mini Pack contains 15 black-and-white and color interactive monogram vector design templates, 15 clip art elements, 15 frames/backgrounds and 15 vector patterns that can be mixed and matched to create production-ready art, quickly and easily. 

Clip art, frames/backgrounds, vector patterns and design templates are included in Adobe Illustrator (.ai) and .eps formats; design templates also come in CorelDRAW (.cdr). The pack further includes the 25 fonts used in the design templates.

The vector designs can be used for screen and direct-to-garment printing, heat transfers, sublimation, rhinestones, and other types of apparel decoration. Everything is royalty free, with unlimited usage. Like all ClipArtBoom.com content, specific monogram clip art and designs can be purchased individually as well as in the pack. To preview this new collection, visit Monogram Mini Pack - Clipartboom.com.

ClipArtBoom.com offers an extensive library of stock artwork (vector and digital) targeting a wide-range of interests and needs. For more information, go to www.clipartboom.com; call (747) 777-2942, or email [email protected].


----------

